# Severin behaving oddly



## Lars (Jul 22, 2012)

My male severum is swimming almost upright and very lethargic. Any idea what may be the cause?









Gesendet von meinem LG-D852 mit Tapatalk


----------



## blueberry (Nov 3, 2015)

If he will eat give him a pea might be constipated. But not sure thats what I would do first


----------



## blueberry (Nov 3, 2015)

oh and defrost pea in water and take outside shell off


----------



## Lars (Jul 22, 2012)

blueberry said:


> oh and defrost pea in water and take outside shell off


Thanks. Will try, haven't Fed them peas ever before

Gesendet von meinem LG-D852 mit Tapatalk


----------



## blueberry (Nov 3, 2015)

My severum loves peas it is a natural laxative for fish. Hope it work


----------



## Lars (Jul 22, 2012)

So I have trouble with the pea feeding. It seems like the severums really don't like peas. To clarify, I have frozen peas, thawed in Tank water and then squeezed in the water. They go for it but then spit it out again. My male seems to get worse. It looks like his anus is infected. He keeps eating regar food though, but still swims almost upright and lethargic.

Gesendet von meinem LG-D852 mit Tapatalk


----------

